# Beschriftungssysteme (Murrplastik <-> Phönix Contact)



## Blockmove (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo Miteinander,

welche Beschriftungssysteme für Bau- und Bedienelemente / Leitungen setzt ihr ein?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Wir verwenden Murrplastik ACS. Doch so langsam schreit unser Plotter nach Ersatz...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Per (3 Februar 2012)

*Pictor Murrplastik*

Hallo Blockmove,

um z.b. bei Murrplastik zu bleiben.
http://www.pictor.murrplastik.de/
 klarer Vorteil: keine neu Software, und die Platten und Schilder können weiter benutzt werden.

Gruß Per


 P.S. Nur Plug & Play bei dem Gerät funktioniert noch nicht so gut. Alle Einstellungen (Schilder Nullpunkt) von Murrplastik Mitarbeiter vornehmen lassen.   
                                       :sad:


----------



## Chräshe (3 Februar 2012)

Per schrieb:


> ...klarer Vorteil: keine neu Software...


Das hätte ich in dem speziellen Fall eher als Nachteil empfunden… 

Was die Farbe angeht – zuerst dachte ich, das ist etwas über das Ziel geschossen.
Wenn man aber bedenkt, wie man die Farbe einsetzen kann wird das interessant.
Zum Beispiel kann man die bunten Träger alle durch weiße ersetzen und entsprechend die Beschriftung farbig anpassen. Das ist viel flexibler…

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Blockmove (3 Februar 2012)

Per schrieb:


> um z.b. bei Murrplastik zu bleiben.
> http://www.pictor.murrplastik.de/
> klarer Vorteil: keine neu Software, und die Platten und Schilder können weiter benutzt werden.



Hallo Per,

habt ihr das Gerät im Einsatz?
Ich bin kein so großer Freund von Tintenstrahlern.
Speziell bei UV-Beständigkeit und Öl-Beständigkeit habe ich meine Zweifel.

Bisher plotten wir unsere Schilder. Die verwendete Tinte ist ätzend und von daher sehr beständig.
Allerdings sind einige "ungesunde" Inhaltsstoffe drin, die bei uns nicht gern gesehen werden.

Murrplastik hat in der Zwischenzeit auch ein Laserbeschriftungsgerät (6 Watt Festkörperlaser).
Schönes Gerät .. Nur leider zum Preis eines neuen VW Polo 

@Cräshe
Also mit der Software bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Per (6 Februar 2012)

*Murrplastik*

Hallo Blockmove,
 wo ich jetzt noch bin wird der Phönix Bluenmark LED und einige Thermomark Drucker eingesetzt.
 Die Thermodrucker für Gelbe BMK´s , Klemmenleistenbezeichnung, Kabelmarker und Typenschilder. Der Bluemark für die Beschriftungschilder. Patrone relativ teuer und schnell leer.

Beim Murrplastik Drucker wir eine ätzend Tinte verwendet, die UV-Beständigkeit und Öl-Beständigkeit ist sehr gut. (wie beim Plotter)

Noch mal zur Software wenn man viele Serienprodukte hat und nun alle Bezeichnungen neu anlegen muss ist dies nicht unerheblich.  

In meiner neuen Firma soll der Murrplastik Drucker eingesetzt werden, bis jetzt ist da nur das Problem das er die erste und die zweite Plattenreihe mittig druckt und die beiden anderen nicht.
 Also ab nächster Woche vielleicht mehr !!!
 Gruß Per


----------



## Per (29 März 2012)

*Pictor Murrplastik*

Hallo Blockmove,
der Pictor von Murrplastik ist ein genialer Drucker. 
Jetzt in der neuen Firma und dem neuen Drucker einfach mal ein Paar eindrücke 
Farbe, Schriftarten Logos alles kein Problem.
OK die "ungesunde" Inhaltsstoffe sind auch in dieser Farbe aber die Beständigkeit der Farbe gegen Öl
oder Lösungsmittel ist super.
Farbige Typenschilder mit
Logos, Skalen die vorher extra geätzt werden mussten werden jetzt
mit dem Drucker
hergestellt ( wesentlich Günstiger ) 
Alles im allen ein tolles Gerät.

Gruß Per


----------



## Markus (2 April 2012)

hallo,

wir stehen vor dem selben problem...
der laser würde mir schon gefallen, aber 20 riesen ist hatl echt übertrieben...

der piktor sieht ganz gut aus.
aber meine erfahrungen mit murrplastik in den vergangenen jahren ware eigentlich eher negativ:
- ACS ist keine software, das ist eine katastrphe!
- der plotter war gut und recht wenn er dann mal gelaufen ist, aber bis dahin musste man sich meistens erst ein paar stunden ärgern
- die tintenstifte für den plotter waren ständig eingetrocknet. scheinbar hatte aber niemand ausser uns das problem...
- das verbrauchsmaterial ist unverschämt teuer. für so ein paar platikdinger für ne mittlere anlage legt man oft in etwa soviel hin wie für die cpu die im schrank verbaut ist...


ich sehe keine brauchbare alternative, und wir werde wohl bald diesen piktor kaufen - bisher als testgerät läuft es ganz gut.
aber es wird kein geschäft bei dem ich sage "JA! das war gut!" ich werde es halt akzeptieren... also lob habe ich keines über für mp...


----------



## tnt369 (2 April 2012)

hallo,
auch ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einem flexiblen und zuverlässigen beschriftungssystem.
momentan gefällt mir das thermomark-system vom phoenix-contact am besten.
die geräte sind günstig und machen einen guten eindruck (handhabung und druckqualität).
nur über die verbrauchskosten und die haltbarkeit der drucke hab ich noch keine infos.
also falls hier jemand dazu was sagen kann, währe super!
gruß
thomas


----------



## nkbtec (2 April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir vertreiben seit kurzem exklusiv auf dem deutschen Markt das Kabelbeschriftungssystem der Firma MAX aus Japan. Wir haben mit diesem Gerät viele positiven Rückmeldungen bekommen.

Evtl. ist das ja auch was für Euch. Wäre auch über Rückmeldungen und Meinungen dankbar, da dieses Gerät auf dem deutschen Markt noch nicht etabliert ist.

Infos findet Ihr unter www.nkb-tec.de/max

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Blockmove (2 April 2012)

nkbtec schrieb:


> Evtl. ist das ja auch was für Euch. Wäre auch über Rückmeldungen und Meinungen dankbar, da dieses Gerät auf dem deutschen Markt noch nicht etabliert ist.



Das Gerät ist eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen mit den Beschriftungssystemen um die es hier geht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markiertommy (4 April 2012)

Hallo,

wir benutzen den Drucker MG2 aus dem Hause Cembre. 
http://www.cembre.com/pdf/cataloghi/ted_Marking.pdf
Wir haben die anderen Drucker alle probiert bzw. durch Partnerfirmen Erfahrungen gesammelt. Dieser Thermotransferdrucker ist dann die Nummer 1 geblieben.

Liebe Grüße,

Tommy


----------



## ThorstenWH (22 August 2017)

Hallo,

also wenn Ihr ein universelles Beschriftungssystem für Anlagen-/Maschinenbeschriftung sucht, dass Metallschilder, Folienetiketten und PA-Kennzeichen hochbeständig bedruckt...
Das patentierte PrintoLUX-Verfahren ist bei vielen Anlagenbauern und Maschinenbaufirmen im Einsatz. 
Freigaben als Kennzeichnungssystem sind unter anderem erteilt von: Volkswagen, BMW, Daimler, Porsche, Audi, Jaguar, Rover,......
www.printolux.com


----------



## DerSchlangen (24 August 2017)

Hallo Blockmove
Jetzt will ich mich mal als Nutzer von Phoenix Contact Beschriftungslösungen outen.
Wir haben für die Beschriftung einen Phoenix Contact Bluemark CLED. Wir sind zufrieden!

Die Ausgangslage:
Reinraumbereich in der Pharmabranche. Beschriftung muss div. Reiniger und auch Aceton - im Schaltschrank natürlich weniger ;-) - überstehen und sollte eine Zulassung nach FDA besitzen bzw. sollte uns keine Kopfschmerzen machen. 

Der CLED erfüllt unsere Forderungen. Haben auch mal ein gedrucktes Schild eine Woche in Aceton versenkt: Test bestanden! Keine Ablösungen oder sonstiges. Sicher sind nicht alle "Trägermaterialien" für den Acryldruck(?) geeignet. Folien oder Aufkleber bedruckt man eher mit einem Thermotransferdrucker. Kabelbeschriftung, Klemmblockbeschriftung, Beschriftung von Tastern etc., Kennmarken aus Aluminium etc. können wir verarbeiten und wir sind damit zufrieden.
Einen Haken gibt's: Die Patrone ist 365 Tage haltbar. Der Drucker streikt wenn man diese Zeit überschreitet. Egal ob man 10000 oder 1 Schild gedruckt hat.

Materialangebot ist wie bei Phoenix gewohnt überdurchschnittlich groß und gut, der Service ist Weltklasse nur über den Preis kann ich nix sagen, dass ist Sache des Einkaufs 


Die Software ist im ersten Moment gewöhnungsbedürftig da sie an einen einfachen Texteditor angelehnt ist aber Piktogramme und Schriftarten werden gleich mitgeliefert.

Ein paar Goodys: 
- Stapelverarbeitung: Den Drucker beschicken und er macht fröhlich vor sich hin.
- Es gibt wohl Interfaces zu CAD/CAE Programmen um ein ganzes "Projekt" zu drucken.


Wie gesagt, wir sind zufrieden!


----------



## Draco Malfoy (24 August 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> welche Beschriftungssysteme für Bau- und Bedienelemente / Leitungen setzt ihr ein?
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Thermomark Card von Phoenix Contact.

Erfahrungen im Wesentlichen gut, allerdings ist das Equipment sowie das Beschriftungsmaterial recht teuer, und das Produktspektrum ziemlich eingeschränkt. Ein besseres System scheint das BlueMark CLED zu sein. 

MIt dem Thermomark Card kann man Polycarbonat beschriften, aber nicht zum Beispiel Polyvinyl und Ähnliches. Die Produktpalette vom Phöenix Beschriftungsmaterial hat aber nur ca. 30% Polycarbonat. Der Rest ist alles nur für Laser- und UV-Systeme wie BlueMark. War mir auch nicht so ganz klar als ich das Gerät gekauft habe.


----------



## Kistecola (17 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben einen Wago Thermotransferdrucker.

DAs teil kostet grad mal 400€, Beschriftungsmaterial bekommt man fast geschenkt und kann auch fast alles Drucken was man möchte.

http://www.wago.de//produkte/produk...ete/beschriftungsgeraete/uebersicht/index.jsp


Mit Sicherheit sind die Phoenix-Geräte besser - wenn man aber etwas knapp bei Kasse ist ist der Wago eine echte Alternative!

Die Bediensoftware ist (evtl. nach 1-2 Telefonaten mit der guten Hotline) wirklich einfach zu bedienen. Schnittstellen zu WSCAD und E-Plan sind vorhanden - ansonsten kann super über Excel importiert werden.


lg


----------



## postman78 (15 Januar 2018)

Haben letztes Jahr nen Thermomark Prime gekauft, weil ein Kunde auf Phoenix-Material bestanden hat.

Das Positive: Unheimlich handliches und tragbares Gerät für die Baustelle mit Akku-Betrieb für alle möglichen Beschriftungsaufgaben speziell bei Umbauten. Notfalls kann man einzelne Schilder auch über das eingebaute Display ohne PC erstellen. Material ist für kleinere Losgrößen auch preislich akzeptabel. Zudem gibt es Material auch für Fremdhersteller (Wago, Siemens, ...).
Das Negative: Thermotransfer-Druck ist zwar sehr robust und kratzbeständig, aber eben nicht chemisch beständig gegen Reinigungsmittel. Daher werden wir Einlegeschilder im Feld, welche nicht durch Tüllen umschlossen sind weiterhin auf unserem ACS gravieren, bzw. Lasern lassen bei einem externen Lieferanten. Zudem ist der Prime nicht dafür konzipiert Klebeetiketten zu drucken.

Den Wago Thermotransfer habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Hat ein tolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis aber kann leider nicht alle Aufgaben abdecken. Vlt werden wir ihn aber dennoch anschaffen um unseren alten Partex Endlosdrucker in Rente zu schicken.

Hatte auch schonmal nen Bluemark im Einsatz. War aber vom Schriftbild nie wirklich begeistert und wenn das Ding nicht ständig im Einsatz ist hat man damit immer das Theater mit Farbklumpen und die verschleißenden UV-Licht Lampen sind nicht gerade wirtschaftlich.

Ich denke mal die eierlegende Wollmichsau gibt es nicht. Man braucht min. 2 Drucksysteme (Gravur für Feld und Thermotransfer / Tusche für Schaltschrank) und es ist auch entscheidend ob man das Gerät ständig braucht. Gerade bei Laser-Beschriftung ist der Schilder-Gravierer um die Ecke durchaus eine wirtschaftliche Variante.


----------

